# Personality aside what attracts you to someone? face or body?



## Arabian Knight (Jun 4, 2012)

You can't change your face, but you can transform your body, so I'll go with face. But on the other hand a person with a fit body means he\she has dedication and worked to achieve it, but someone with a beautiful face means he\she is just lucky.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

personality aside, the face definitely has to attract me in some sense, and then maybe a little bit of muscle and around my height or taller


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

the face for certain


----------



## kaychivers (May 7, 2012)

Face definitely. And I have fallen for girls with not that great bodies, but it's mainly because of personality. Ideally though.. girls with pretty face and a nice butt  and I don't know why


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

the first things i look for are a good set of teeth and a nice pair of... eyes.
bad teeth and/or shitty breath really puts me off.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Most likely face. The rest is... eh, so long as they arn't too thin or big *shallow* XD. Otherwise... they'd need to have nice eyes, overall expression etc. I'm kinda picky either way, so I'm not sure what attracts me to a person xD


----------



## gh0st (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice hair, good teeth, pretty eyes, abs, taller than me, big hands, reasonably athletic (no couch potatoes, but not a total gym rat), then there's the personality... -swoon
:blushed: I don't ask for much, do I?


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Hmmm I don't think I would care too much.

I suppose I would prefer the face as that is what I'll see (and kiss) the most (and I like pretty eyes) ... although, if she could transform into having a hot body when she is naked (even if it is at the expense of the face) I think I would like that

...  (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻) <------ not done out of anger. It just looked like something fun to do

... That's it. I'm going robo


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

devoid said:


> Please don't even say that... if you want to have the body of a small child, you're just succumbing to the societal expectation that women should look young and innocent. It is the same societal expectation that leads to a lot of child molestation, anorexia and statutory rape. Women do not look like children, and they never should. Women have body fat, wide hips, pubic hair and yes, some of us have wrinkles. That is what a woman is, and that is what we were naturally made to look like. If anyone thinks that's ugly, that's just their misinformed opinion.


This is a very grounded statement. I would go so far as to say that beauty is a fluid definition of a person's shifting maturity and perceptions. Men can pine for a youthful body, creamy skin, liquid eyes, puckered lips - seemingly apostrophic characteristics of childhood in a woman. Women mature as men age, and due to this discrepancy men are rudely reminded of what they miss in themselves, what they yearn to touch and feel again. A large majority of men allow the incoherent process of attraction to unfold almost on the order of what other men deem beauty to be.

Personally, I find unique features to be very attractive. I hesitate to say that I'm attracted to exotic looking women, because that's not it. It has a lot to do with self-possession and confidence - a person's features, their looks, gestures, and mannerisms are somehow amplified when they know themselves. Beauty shines through from inside, like a light under your palms makes your hand glow vibrant in the dark. Prettiness is definitely an important factor, as is a proportionate, healthy body but a beautiful woman is reflected in a real smile, an open gaze: the contours of her body highlighted by an understanding of herself. Men are taught to love and lust for semblances, body parts, quick feelings - not for another essentially imperfect partner.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

As long as a girl is a healthy weight, she can usually use makeup to make her face look naturally beautiful. That being said I prefer faces, but especially the ones that are correlated with a skinny body. SO whatever that means.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't put personality aside. It's the only thing that will get me to pay attention to you. There was one woman in college who I later found out was interested in me and who had a body most men would likely approve of, but as I told a female friend of mine who told me she liked me, she had a personality like fingernails on a chalkboard. Which is why I never paid attention to her. I need to see something beyond looks to even give someone a second thought. There needs to be some venue in which someone can display their personality, or I won't care. True story: one time a woman walked by, and every other guy's head turned to look at her, but what drew her attention was that I was the only male present who didn't so much as glance at her. Evidently that doesn't happen to her, and it threw her. I literally don't care until I'm shown something beyond looks. Which is why I'm immune to manipulation as I'm impervious to "feminine wiles" and thus have no reason to whine about how bad women are. Looks don't impress me. If I see something that does, they're going to be attractive to me anyway, and my perception is the only thing that matters.


----------



## lemondropG (Nov 11, 2010)

No one is impervious to "feminine wiles." Not even a master mind.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Personality aside, I prefer women with faces I find to be attractive with somewhat longish hair. I also like it when we're roughly the same height with me being slightly taller so we won't look weird as a couple when she wants to wear heels. Aside from that, a woman's personality is by far and away the most important factor in being attractive to me.



lemondropG said:


> No one is impervious to "feminine wiles." Not even a master mind.


That sounds like a challenge.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Pretty "parts" are wonderful to have out of lust, and I'm certainly partial to some (legs, tummy, ass, low back, eyes), but in truth it's her gestalt that attracts me in a more substantial way - that indefinable combination of physical beauty, intellect, emotion, attitude and temparament, including that elusive charisma. I can't ultimately separate the parts or weigh one more than the other, other than to say that none of the criteria can be severely lacking, though they don't individually need to be "perfect" either.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

chickydoda said:


> Whatever. Everyone I know takes physical attraction seriously and takes it into account when thinking about what they want in a partner. They don't have to look like a model or be attractive to everyone else but attractive to you (and when I say you this time, its not aimed at you, its aimed at 90% of people). I admire those that don't take appearances into account, but there are very few people like that around.
> 
> Please don't turn this debate into some kind of argument. Personality is obviously the most important thing (and no I don't mean meyer briggs). I just want to know what peoples preferences go- body or face? It seems that I am in the minority- if someone has the body of a Greek god but an unpleasant face than I will have no interest in them, while millions of other girls may chase after them or be like ''omg hes so hot!''. I don't care for that at all.


Just because you aren't able to judge someone outside of their appearance, doesn't mean it isn't possible. 

I haven't talked to @snail much, but I've been here long enough to assume that she is sincere in what she says and the fact that when told this all you have to say is "Whatever" is disgusting.

Grow up.

I'm sorry you're caught up on appearances.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Monte said:


> Just because you aren't able to judge someone outside of their appearance, doesn't mean it isn't possible.
> 
> I haven't talked to @_snail_ much, but I've been here long enough to assume that she is sincere in what she says and the fact that when told this all you have to say is "Whatever" is disgusting.
> 
> ...


Wow, really?

This was posted close to a year ago- you jumped on board a bit late buddy! I adore @_snail_, I think shes great, but not everyone is like her- most people are superficial at some level. It doesn't look like I said anything offensive.

That's the problem with the internet. You can't hear tone. I wasn't being sarcastic, I was probably just saying (implying) "people actually think like that? that's so cool!"


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

It all starts with the face. I was in a casino once and I saw this woman with a gorgeous body, dressed to the nines, black dress, heels, hair done up, everything. Then she turned around and I saw her face. She was probably around 70! 

But yeah, aside from a nice face, I like curves on a woman. And long hair. Especially brunettes!!! Lips are nice too. Especially if they have lipstick on them.


----------



## Introvertigo (Dec 27, 2010)

A direct gaze. Good posture and a confident bearing. In short, a Marine.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Girls that can break dance.....
Funny/goofy chicks.... 
Long hair....
Girls that like to eat :happy:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Introvertigo said:


> A direct gaze. Good posture and a confident bearing. In short, a Marine.


Army men have that, too. :wink:

I'm a face person. But that confident bearing and good posture really doesn't hurt. :happy:


----------



## Dashboard Hula Dancer (Jun 24, 2012)

Smile and Eyes.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Face. I'm like a baby when it comes to things I'm attracted to (bright colors, shiny objects, etc.) so an extremely vibrant, expressive face is a huge turn-on. Oh and light eyes, so I can see the drama of the pupil dilation. !


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Between body and face, I'll go with face. Might be because I'm aux-Fe, so I really dig someone who's emotionally expressive. Especially when they're positively expressive. A great attitude will trump a great body for me every time. :happy:


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Their energy or charm in their 'aura or vibe' if personality is frowned up in this case


----------



## YOLOsodie (Jun 26, 2012)

chickydoda said:


> Aka would you rather have a ''hot'' boyfriend/girlfriend/spouse or a ''beautiful'' boyfriend/girlfriend without a perfectly chiselled chest or DD breasts +abs?


I usually ask the odd questions lawl.


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

Actually, I'd like to have an average to good looking person, but their personality should shine through, and be interesting, but I suppose it depends on wether you go for long term attraction or short term. 

I always aim for long term because I'm more commitment focused/loyal, and I'm never bored, or lonely enough to undertake someone elses mental baggage/weight unless I consider them worth keeping around, and that's determined by learning if they have staying power. I like putting energy into something I believe in, and am passionate about.

After a while the looks get old, and in terms of physical attraction, a good looking person to you could come in a variety of forms, so the minute another, or better good looking person turns up, do you leave that other person? If this is the case, you're prioritizing physical attraction to any other dimension of dating and it pretty much guarantees you're only looking at short-term attraction because you've discarded the most important aspect of a person; their mind/personality. 

If you think about it, you'll be spending more time interacting with the fluctuations of their mind/emotions than figuring out the body, I'm not referring to sex, I'm referring to getting past the initial 'ohh and awww' phase of physical attraction. It all comes down to whether you want the body for the moment, or the mind/emotions for the long term.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

chickydoda said:


> Aka would you rather have a ''hot'' boyfriend/girlfriend/spouse or a ''beautiful'' boyfriend/girlfriend without a perfectly chiselled chest or DD breasts +abs?


Beautiful, of course. I'd rather he have an attractive face but an average-ish body than the other way around. 'Sides, nothing a little exercising and dieting can't fix. :wink: I'm kidding!


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I'd have to go with the face. I don't tend to look much, but, I like chins.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> Aka would you rather have a ''hot'' boyfriend/girlfriend/spouse or a ''beautiful'' boyfriend/girlfriend without a perfectly chiselled chest or DD breasts +abs?


While I checked and saw that this question was actually originally asked over a year ago, it is certainly not necessary for a woman to have DD breasts. I'm not a subscriber to "bigger is better." Proportionate to whatever her body type is is fine. I've always thought a "one size fits all" attitude to anything is strange, because women have different bodies and thus different sizes will be appropriately proportioned to those bodies. It's odd when some women have breasts that are disproportionately bigger than what would be naturally appropriate for their bodies. Not to mention the fact that I don't imagine it would be very comfortable for them.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

To be an apologetically blunt boob...






Not really, I'm more of a leg man.


----------



## Mountainshepherd (Feb 23, 2012)

Face, I like looking into my partners eyes.


----------



## Ringz (Jul 20, 2012)

You know it could be alot of things. 
1. Their uniqueness
Sometimes its their oddness that catches my attention. Like a ENTP girl being a bit forceful in her rationality could be attractive as its not something you expect to see from a girl. No sexism lol.

2. Their confidence
I met this one ESFP girl one time, at least I think she was ESFP, I can't even tell because of her blinding confidence. We'd be in a group chat where everyone is a college pre-freshmen and afraid to speak from their hearts, and she'd just ravage those conversations, disagreeing with the judgemental BS people occasionally throw out there to seem cool lol. Very exciting.

3. Their submissiveness
Maybe its because I'm a romantic, but like many guys, when a girl is being natural and yet submissive I go nuts. Not only does it make me feel like a leader, but it makes comfortable enough with her presence that I can't help but burst with love for her. Expressed love. And it feels good.

ect.


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> Aka would you rather have a ''hot'' boyfriend/girlfriend/spouse or a ''beautiful'' boyfriend/girlfriend without a perfectly chiselled chest or DD breasts +abs?


My 2cents: Can be as hot as anything, or as beautiful as anything, however if there are what I consider to be personality or moral defects - I completely refuse to invest any emotion or time in them. Could look like a teenager's wet dream, if she's undesirable in my mind then that's that.

Not to say that something mightn't "happen" under the influence and/or if she tried for it. I am temptable, yah?

One thing: If a girl is obese, I literally cannot get sexually interested. Uuuuugggghhhh...


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

Face or body? Face. Bodies are unreliable.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Both, but that doesn't mean I'm looking for a super model..


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Any girl I date must be in shape. I'd take a perfect body over a non-perfect body, and a perfect face over a non-perfect face. The two combined is preferable. Hair is also a big one for me (the kind on your head).


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

Definitely beautiful; I'd pick a good face over a good body any day... Especially since I'd expect to spend more time looking at his face than his body. On a slightly relevant note, I do find nice hands very attractive. 

Not that my preferences will make a difference in my love life (or lack thereof.)

*sneaks away, feeling ugly*


----------



## Gaspar (Jul 12, 2012)

Face, and (feet for personality) then body....


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Eleven said:


> Definitely beautiful; I'd pick a good face over a good body any day... Especially since I'd expect to spend more time looking at his face than his body. On a slightly relevant note, I do find nice hands very attractive.
> 
> *Not that my preferences will make a difference in my love life (or lack thereof.)
> 
> *sneaks away, feeling ugly**


My love life is non-existent too 

*catches up to you, also feeling ugly, but gives you a hug for mutual understanding*

Well, I don't know you, but you seem like a nice person to me ^__^, so I don't think you are ugly ^__^


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

Mr. Meepers said:


> My love life is non-existent too
> 
> *catches up to you, also feeling ugly, but gives you a hug for mutual understanding*
> 
> Well, I don't know you, but you seem like a nice person to me ^__^, so I don't think you are ugly ^__^


Oh thank you! (Yay hugs!) You seem very nice too... So, also not ugly. ^^


----------

